# Woodworking Show, Sacramento CA in November



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

Attention all LJ's.
Woodworking Shows is returning to Northern California in early November. The show is to be held in Sacramento at Cal Expo on November 8, 9, and 10.

Shall We Meet?
Should we have a booth?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I'll try to get there on Saturday. Not sure about a booth.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

Wayne. Look forward to meeting up with you again.

Will keep my schedule a bit flexible and be sure I am at the show for at least a day if not for more.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

I have recieved several PMs from LJ regarding attendance to this event. i would like to hear of others that may wish to attend and to meet up with other LJ's


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

Anyone else thinking of going?


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Those shows seem to be interestin for about 2 hours …Is there any other woodworking related things in Sacramento ?
Any good mills , must be some good walnut around..


----------

